# Protest the insurance gap.



## ChrisS (May 22, 2015)

Protest the insurance gap. 

If you carry UM/IM, Comprehensive and Collision insurance by choice or as required because you finance your car, YOU DO NOT HAVE COVERAGE when on app but no pax!

Log out of your app on Friday and Saturday night from 8-9 pm local time each night. Take a step further and submit a helpdesk ticket stating you'll not be driving in protest to the gap during those times.

Persuasion through the wallet - force in numbers.


----------

